# Strawberry Wine



## Cajun Wine Man (Apr 5, 2010)

WalMart had Strawberries on sale this weekend, 1.50/lb.. Steam juiced 13 lbs, yeild was 7 qts.. Plan on making 3 gals.. Using basic recipe, this should be ok? Any comments.
Hoping everyone had a good Easter.


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2010)

I make alot of strawberry wine. I use 32-36# per 6 gallons. So get a few more #'s. You will want to make a f-pac with that as well. That would require another 3-4#'s. Make sure to add pectic and nutrient. You should do a TA test as it will need acid blend


----------



## vcasey (Apr 5, 2010)

I usually try to get 4-5 lbs (sometimes more) per gallon. You should be fine, but you'll need more for the f-pac.


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh.. You want to shoot for a starting gravity of 1.085-1.090 tops!


----------

